

BASE: An ACID Alternative - prakash
http://www.acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=printer_friendly&pid=540&page=1

======
joseakle
Print friendly versions are usually reader friendly too.
[http://www.acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=prin...](http://www.acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=printer_friendly&pid=540&page=1)

Though this one has got some advertising on the print friendly version now.

------
giardini
"trading some consistency for availability can lead to dramatic improvements
in scalability"!???

Wow! That's just great! Why not go all the way: an 100% available system with
no consistency whatsoever? Oh, wait, we already have that in Google App
Engine!

Neither of these is reasonable. You can't yield consistency - it is more
important than availability. What's the user in having information available
at 100% when you don't know whether it will be consistent?

~~~
pjackson
I think the key is "eventually" consistent. As long as you can determine
_when_ the data are consistent, I think it bears some consideration.

I don't generally care about today's sales in real time. But tomorrow, I want
all the data to be consistent, and I want to know it is consistent when I get
my reports.

I don't think that BASE is at odds with that concept.

------
nirmal
Is it just me or is it odd that there are "Figures" which are blocks of text?
See page 2.

~~~
sanj
they are blocks of _code_

~~~
nirmal
It just seems like <code> or <pre> tags would be appropriate.

